

Facebook Down? - aghilmort
http://www.facebook.com/sorry.php?msg=account

======
smoove
<http://www.facebook.com/sorry.php?msg=account>

Is the link to the "facebook is currently down" page, it will always show that
exact message.

------
lewispb
<http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/facebook.com>

tl;dr? It's up.

------
aghilmort
yep, but keep getting that message each time surf to
<http://www.facebook.com/> this AM?

~~~
smoove
Its up for me.

~~~
aghilmort
yep - back up now - down for about 45 minutes for me. cheers.

